# 25% Commission Paid to SaleReps



## josephlombardo (Mar 24, 2008)

Large Atlanta Based Tree Company is expanding nationally. 10 sales positions open immediately. Salesman and Crew Leader split the profit after expenses. Salesman and crew leaders both easily earn $125,000 per year. Must be able to relocate. Currently hiring for

```

```
cities in NC and VA. Jobs not available in Atlanta.

Call Joe at 888-242-9593 extension 710


----------

